# Concerts and Music



## ksmattfish

Drakkar Sauna

*Link long gone *

Tmax100, Rolleiflex 3.5E Planar, Vivitar 285 flash
hand held, no filter

John C.

*Link long gone *
Tmax400, Pentax ZX-5 w/ 28-200, Pentax flash (P330???)
hand held, no filter


The Pale Moon Kings

*Links long gone *Tmax 400, Pentax ZX-5 w 28-200, Vivitar flash (850???)
hand held, no filter


----------



## Jeff Canes

*Links long gone *
for both
80mm lens 500 CM Hassy
Ilford XP2 Super


----------



## ksmattfish

Jay Jay

*Link long gone *
Tmax100, Pentax ZX-5 w/ 50mm f/1.7, Pentax flash
hand held, no filter


Sister Mary Rotton Crotch

*Link long gone *
Tmax3200, Pentax zx-5 w/28-200, Pentax flash
hand held, no filter


Donkey Show

*Link long gone *
Tmax3200, Pentax zx-5 w/28-200, Pentax flash
hand held, no filter


----------



## ksmattfish

The Donnas

*Link long gone *
Fuji 400, Olympus Stylus Epic (no zoom, fast (for point-n-shoot) f/2.8 lens)
hand held, no flash, photographer drunk


----------



## voodoocat

Tenacious D: Red Rocks 8/24/00

*Link long gone *

Olympus D 490Z handheld no flash.


----------



## terri

My friend Greg Kaegen, lead singer/guitarist/keyboardist for Chain Poets. This is a rare digital image taken by me, since I don't use digital. Have no idea what kind it was. 

*Link long gone *


----------



## photomike

*Link long gone *


----------



## P Bailey

*Link long gone *
8 hour exposure with the paint can camera.
*Link long gone *
Little merlin


----------



## seanarmenta

*Link long gone *


----------



## Geronimo

*Link long gone *http://www.error5.net/photos/albums/userpics/misc/4.jpg


----------



## terri

Sean, I really dig that image - nice job!

P Bailey - that is just too cool!   :thumbsup:


----------



## Nytmair

This thread about "music" inspired me to bring my guitar out for a small photoshoot. 

*Links long gone *


----------



## photomike

That second image is awesome nytmair, good job

I've also got a Gio.


----------



## Nytmair

i forgot about this older one I have...here it is:
*Link long gone *

and you're image of your amp, photomike, inspired me to see what I could come up with on my amp without copying you. Here's what I got:
*Link long gone *

and I played around with my portable CD player a little:
*Link long gone *


----------



## BigRC

My brother does shows here and there, this is the first time I've gotten to take pics of it with my digicam. This was at a local bar last monday night...
*Links long gone *


----------



## fadingaway1986

edit due to broken link


----------



## mrsid99

Neat stuff...I like 'em!


----------



## azcaddman

edit due to broken link


----------



## jack

edit due to broken link


----------



## jack

i think the carpet is 1976


----------



## jack

azcaddman, those KISS photos are classic !!


----------



## jadin

half pint jam band


----------



## azcaddman

the kiss shots were from last november's concert here in phoenix


----------



## manda

Ive just looked through this very cool thread while listening to Stevie Wonder's Superstition and it gave it such a cool spin...

Bono of U2















Edge of U2





Black Rebel Motorcycle Club


----------



## manda

Chris Isaak










me and my friends dancing on stage with Chris Isaak hehe
im in the middle at the back in the pink top





Robbie Williams


----------



## manda




----------



## Harpper

The macros setting on my camera isn't that great(no optical focus). These are the few pictures that came out somewhat clear...
*Link long gone *


----------



## jack

hi everyone, enjoying seeing what's what, in here !  

manda - that photo of edge is a good'n !.
(the one above it, of bono,  is ..Kafka-esque..or something //jack  8)


----------



## manda

hehe thanks
ive taken a lot of photos at rock gigs before and that one of Mr The Edge is my absolute favourite.


----------



## vonnagy

mission bay jazz festival feb 21, 2004
*Link long gone *


----------



## jack

hey mark !
just looking at your website mate - its cool ! 
don't know why i haven't come here already yet.  :roll: cheers..//jack


----------



## LaFoto

This photo was taken with my camera, but I didn't take it, my friend did.
So this one does not follow the general direction of photos taken by photographer self during an event, but shows me actively doing the kind of music I do. Which is VERY different from what we've seen so far.
The most inconspicuous little () red arrow will let you see who and where I am:

*Link long gone *

_Performance of "Messiah" by G.F. Händel on 28 Nov 2003_

AND I DO NEED A BETTER FLASH!!!


----------



## ksmattfish

edit due to broken link


----------



## Rob A

hey guys, was wandering what you thought of music? lets see how creative you can be! saying that, mines not creative, but its a photo i already had so.... lets see what you have!!


----------



## JonMikal

previously posted but here ya go:


----------



## LittleMan

I've already posted this before, but here it is again!(It's just that good)


----------



## LittleMan

edit due to broken link


----------



## JonMikal

nice stuff you got there Chris


----------



## Xmetal

edit due to broken link


----------



## Xmetal

edit due to broken link


----------



## jadin

*Links long gone *


----------



## Rob A

here are some more of mine


----------



## chroix

Shot this this weekend. Abstract but I think it captures the energy of the parade and the jazz being played.
*Link long gone *


----------



## chroix

jadin, really like the feel of the first pic. very intimate moment, well captured.


----------



## ferny

The idea was to take a picture of a speaker reflected in a cd case. The camera went wonky and this is what came out.


----------



## Big Mike

Here are a couple of shots, I posted them in the Wedding forum as well.  He is a buddy of mine and is lead singer of 'Disgrace the Retro Man'.  Was a guest at a wedding I was shooting & got up with the band to rock the place for a few songs.


----------



## jadin

Archiving these:

*Links long gone *


----------



## CrazyAva




----------



## FuryofNature

_KA


----------



## OPTRICE

Here are some concert photography of my friends band Inazuma


----------



## shandie8

Me and Emily Haines from Metric.


----------



## digital flower

My '72 Les Paul and Telecaster
















Navaho Drum






Concert I attented at Yale University last night






My keyboard rig. Bunch of cast offs and repair jobs but it sounds okay


----------



## crawdaddio

edit due to broken link


----------



## OPTRICE

Heres the front man for the same band.





And photoshop is expensive, so I dont use it.


----------



## jcharcalla

I took these with my Fuji point and shot. The band is Chimaira and they are metal as heck!


----------



## Eric.

3 local bands... Emily Rose, Calico Drive and Valentene.


----------



## OPTRICE

Does anyone have an flickr account? I have more of my photos on there
http://www.flickr.com/photos/optrice

Anyways, heres some from the same band












Sorry they are so big, Im still new to digital photography.


----------



## nightshade

my friend crazy willie doing house of the rising son


----------



## bace

shandie8 said:
			
		

> Me and Emily Haines from Metric.



You look like chloe from 24...


----------



## Eightball Walker

A little into 24?  Just judging by this taking place between 8 and 9pm...


----------



## Ruining

bace said:
			
		

> You look like chloe from 24...



WOW!  Totally!


----------



## jeroen

Jamsession:


----------



## trm

here are a couple from a recent highschool band contest


----------



## LittleMan

bace said:
			
		

> You look like chloe from 24...


my thoughts exactly! WOW!


----------



## leonardo.paris

Raves, Dj´s , Decoration...
http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-bycat.php?ogor=Festas

My site runs in a Database, so, I don´t know how to put the image itself in the post, just by the link, sorry ! Is there any problem?
ByeBye


----------



## Rolleistef

Hi all,
a thread for all your concert pics, classical or jazz, baroque or be-bop, Monteverdi or Rammstein...
Here's a couple out of my (quite mediocre I admit) production.

*Links gone *


----------



## Rolleistef

sorry for the quality, my numerizer is really awful


----------



## JEazy

these were takin right when i was getting into SLR photography, hence why they are so bad haha.


----------



## EJBPhoto

Taylor Hanson- all grown up.

*Link gone *


----------



## kmb

Well, I already posted a few in a new thread before finding this (I'm new here), but I'll post more here 

*Links gone *


----------



## EJBPhoto

Wow! that last one is crazy!!!! cool.


----------



## kmb

EJBPhoto said:
			
		

> Wow! that last one is crazy!!!! cool.



It's the Eurovision song contest winner, Lordi.

Here's a recent photo (from last weekend):


----------



## Rolleistef

what they said in France about Eurovision was so bad! the declared declared he wouldn't even show the song that won to his dog.
but as a matter of a fact, it was only because France didn't get the slightest point ahah.
what was said "abroad?"

You pics are fantastic. What lens/camera/film/CCD (blah) did you use?


----------



## KonicaKyle

Jonny from Coldplay


----------



## kmb

Rolleistef said:
			
		

> You pics are fantastic. What lens/camera/film/CCD (blah) did you use?



Thanks. I use the following equipment:
Cameras: Canon 5D and 20D
Lenses: Tamron SP 17-35/2.8-4.0, Tamron SP 28-75/2.8, Canon 70-200/2.8 IS L, Canon 50/1.4 and Canon 85/1.8; a 40 Gb photo bank and earplugs 
A pretty good setup for concert photography, I don't feel a need to replace any of them, although I have a fast wide prime on my shopping list to deal with especially dark sitautions (that's why I have the primes).

I shoot RAW, and personally think it's essential for  digital concert photography


----------



## x highhand17

Here are some musical ones i took 
*Links long gone *
That one is me i set up and framed the shot and of course self timer, but the reason i cut out my head is nothing of self esteem haha just thought it looked better because a lot of junklike posters and stuff were there as well haha


----------



## fotophia

I adore the 4th one!! stunning. I really like the first one too


----------



## Shotkatcher

just click the hyperlink <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l237/Anthony2628/DSCF33102-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## Charlsie

*Other links long gone *


----------



## Alex RTT

anyone have any band photos? the majority of my photos are band photos and i'm always looking for new ideas. so heres a couple of mine to get things going

8 Foot Sativa









Antagonist









Cold By Winter









Rival State (Not the sharpest of photos)





Slipping Tongue





The Warpath





Wish For Wings


----------



## kemizz

alex , nice pics, I especially like the flashed in pics for Hardcore bands and stuff , since you really have the fade out effect of each movement wich shows the action happening at the gig..

a question ? , 
are you using very slow shutterspeeds like 1/4 and using a rear flash (or second curtain )to capture things like that ???

cause you're images are faded but acutally very sharp ! and that's what I'm curious about ..


----------



## Alex RTT

all i am using is my built in flash on the camera and working with the stage lights (for example the 2nd photo there was a strobe light near the stage)

 Usually at hardcore shows i don't get alot of time to adjust settings so most of those are on P or night mode, so I cant tell you off the top of my head what shutter speed they were on. Gets a bit hard when cramped in a small place, usually im too worried about the circle pit and protecting my camera to take focus off them and adjust settings (altho I am doing it more than i used to now)


----------



## deadlow

here are a couple of mine, please let me know what you think!


----------



## brendandoc

*Golden Silvers, Leeds Cockpit, UK 17/04/09*












More in my 'Flickr set' below. 
Golden Silvers - 17/04/09 - a set on Flickr


Brendan Docherty


----------



## DEMONSTATION

Let us know what you think about our photos! 
We would appreciate that. 

Cheers,
DS


----------



## lmchelaru

Deadlow, I absolutely love that last one you posted.
Demonstration, the light in the first and third photo is really nice, and I really like how you captured the guy in the second photo.



Here's one of mine. It's pretty old. I don't do too much concert photography, cause I'm usually in the mosh pit when I go to shows. haha. I should have some more shots next week though. I'm doing some promo shots for a local band this upcoming weekend.





It was too dark for no flash, but with the flash it looked really flat and unpleasant, so I put my hand over the flash. hah.


----------



## SonyShooterA200

These are some from the band I photograph for....Eternal Hour!


----------



## lmchelaru

A few from last night.
I realize some of these are pretty dark and soft, but I was really pushing it with the settings. They're all taken at 1600 ISO (which is a sin for me, I never go above 400), shutter speeds from 1/40-1/60. And the lighting set-up on stage was not favorable. It was dark in the middle and light on the sides, so I couldn't get decent shots of the vocalists for the most part.
I think I got a few good ones, but I'm generally not impressed.





















and this last one just for fun





here's the rest
Masquerade ATL - a set on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

141_GrönaLund_SalemAlFakir von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




143_GrönaLund_SalemAlFakir von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




144_GrönaLund_SalemAlFakir von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




145_GrönaLund_SalemAlFakir von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Cyril

Roger Waters


----------



## R3d

Make A Move by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Icon For Hire 14 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Icon For Hire 19 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Icon For Hire 18 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Icon For Hire 15 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Fight! by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Icon For Hire 4 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Forrest Kline - Hellogoodbye by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Hellogoodbye 11 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Hellogoodbye 15 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Hellogoodbye 1 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Hellogoodbye 5 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Hellogoodbye 6 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Space City Shakedown 3 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Space City Shakedown 12 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Sammy Adams by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Sammy Adams by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Sammy Adams by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Sammy Adams by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Sammy Adams by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Born From Ruins by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Born From Ruins by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Born From Ruins by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------

